# Picking a new lathe - so frustrating



## Maplehead (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi All
So I've been wanting to upgrade my metal lathe for a while now. Not only is it a toy sized lathe, (it's Grizzly's smallest at 36 pounds), but it's starting to go.
I initially thought about the PM-1022V but then over time I've settled on the many more thousands of dollars PM-1236T. It looks like a quality lahe and it's brand new.
But reading about lathes can take you into so many directions. Experienced machinists will say the PM-1236T is still a toy and still find issues with it. They are die hard American iron people. So I also look at used American iron. Recently, a 1946 Southbend 9A has come up for sale in my area. It's for $1595. It's listed as being in excellent condition. I wouldn't know if it is or isn't. My question is, should I go for it? It's a lot better price than $4299, which is way up there for me. I just want to know that it would be just as good as a new Taiwan machine, if not better.
I make small parts for the guitars I make like the knobs and saddles and all. I also would like to dabble in gunsmithing down the road.
Would the 1946 SB9A in excellent condition for $1595 be a good choice and buy?
As always, any and all help and advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## neilking (Apr 19, 2020)

I've got a '48 9B. From the pic of the 9A you posted the ways look worn just like mine. That being said I'm the most inaccurate part of my setup. I wish I had a 9A. I have about $1500 in my setup. If I could I would definitely go with a new lathe that could do metric threads.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 19, 2020)

neilking said:


> I've got a '48 9B. From the pic of the 9A you posted the ways look worn just like mine. That being said I'm the most inaccurate part of my setup. I wish I had a 9A. I have about $1500 in my setup. If I could I would definitely go with a new lathe that could do metric threads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks Neil for your reply. So do you think the ways in their current condition would be unacceptible? Would I have inaccuracies in my work?


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm both a fan of 'old iron' and newer machines with modern features.   Each has its place.  An experienced machinist can check an old lathe or mill, and let you know what condition it is in.  For those of us that love to rebuild machines, we have a wider range of machines we want to buy.

I'll assume you want a ready-to-run lathe that will use commonly available tooling, and that you need more capability/rigidity, but can't afford the 'ultimate' lathe.

A SB9A is an excellent machine that can do accurate work.  even a worn out one can do accurate work, if you use good techniques and don't apply too much 'trust' in the squareness, eveness, or tightness of the machine.  This also goes for any machine, but to a lesser degree on a 'perfect' machine.

The picture above above isn't enough to form an analysis.  In person with my indicators, etc, I could give you a good idea of what is possible with it. 

Used machines, when in good condition always have superior performance versus their cost, but a lemon will give you heartache and something that will trouble you to get rid of. BTW: If you really need to do metric pitches, you can one day add a 127 tooth gear along with an appropriate idler gear to do common metric pitches on your imperial change gear box.  It will take a bunch of math, but it can be done.


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 22, 2020)

UPDATE:   So I went another direction. A Jet BDB-919 came onto Craigslist about an hour's drive from me. Brand new and never used and asking $2000. It came with stand, all the extras like faceplate, 4 jaw chuck, centers and rests and tools, plus it came with two new sets of tooling and an AXA QCTP. All that is over $3000 retail. I had to jump on it. It's plenty big enough for my main needs. Thanks all for your replies.
Addendum: I've always envisioned a big beefy lathe. That PM-1236T would be around 1000 pounds. Awesome. Well, getting this little 250 pound Jet into my basement was a pain in my back. I don't think the big boys are meant for my workshop.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 22, 2020)

Sounds like a good fit for you-keep us posted on how you like it
-mark


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 22, 2020)

Definately a step up from a Grizzly 4x6" lathe, I think you are going to be very happy with that. The 9x19 lathes have a large user base and there is a ton of information available to improve them. They are also small enough that if at some point you still decide to go bigger, they don't take up a lot of space and they can continue to be handy as a second lathe.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 22, 2020)

Ughhhhh. I wrote a really nice reply to this and it is gone 

Let me try to remember what I wrote


----------



## macardoso (Apr 22, 2020)

Maplehead said:


> UPDATE:   So I went another direction. A Jet BDB-919 came onto Craigslist about an hour's drive from me. Brand new and never used and asking $2000. It came with stand, all the extras like faceplate, 4 jaw chuck, centers and rests and tools, plus it came with two new sets of tooling and an AXA QCTP. All that is over $3000 retail. I had to jump on it. It's plenty big enough for my main needs. Thanks all for your replies.
> Addendum: I've always envisioned a big beefy lathe. That PM-1236T would be around 1000 pounds. Awesome. Well, getting this little 250 pound Jet into my basement was a pain in my back. I don't think the big boys are meant for my workshop.



Well anyways I see you found a lathe! congrats. The just of my missing comment was thta you shouldn't discount the capabilities of a good import lathe. And that sometimes the American iron fixer-upper jobs aren't what new guys are looking for.

Congrats on the lathe. Sounds like you did well. I moved a 1000lb 12x36 into the basement and it was a real chore. Not looking to having to move.


----------



## mickri (Apr 22, 2020)

I looked at the owner's manual/parts list and it looks like a spider would screw onto the outboard end of the spindle.  With a spider you could do some barrel work on already tapered barrels.  Most barrels have less than 3/4" OD for most of their length.

Congrats on the lathe.  Like you said all of the included tooling really adds up in costs you didn't have to spend.  My lathe came with every accessory  in the craftsman catalog except for a taper attachment.  Saved me a bundle on tooling.  Have fun with your lathe and don't forget to show us your projects.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 22, 2020)

I can't imagine getting these heavy machine tools down in a basement.
You do what you got to do I guess.
Congrats. sounds like you got a smoking deal on that lathe with all the tooling!!


----------



## machPete99 (Apr 22, 2020)

Having a walk-out basement certainly helps.
I still ended up disassembling my machines for transport/moving.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 22, 2020)

@Janderso getting them out of the basement is even more fun!  ask me how I know!!  (that's right - I promised a thread about my most recent move - oops!!  I'll add a link here as soon as I get the photos together and post the link!


----------



## macardoso (Apr 22, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I can't imagine getting these heavy machine tools down in a basement.
> You do what you got to do I guess.
> Congrats. sounds like you got a smoking deal on that lathe with all the tooling!!



You just have to plan. Get the machine on a sled, build a ramp on the stairs with 2x4's, winch it up or down the stairs, and lift it into final position on an engine hoist.

Did all my machines with one buddy in an afternoon, but I had prepared for a week. Went smoothly.


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 23, 2020)

macardoso said:


> You just have to plan. Get the machine on a sled, build a ramp on the stairs with 2x4's, winch it up or down the stairs, and lift it into final position on an engine hoist.
> 
> Did all my machines with one buddy in an afternoon, but I had prepared for a week. Went smoothly.


That's so true. The gut reaction is to just get it down there asap as you want to start using it immediately, but so many damn things happen when moving something this heavy.
Thanks all for the replies. I do feel as though I got a great deal. I've already spun out a new guitar knob on it and it came out perfect. I got a lot to learn though with this new machine.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 23, 2020)

Maplehead said:


> That's so true. The gut reaction is to just get it down there asap as you want to start using it immediately, but so many damn things happen when moving something this heavy.
> Thanks all for the replies. I do feel as though I got a great deal. I've already spun out a new guitar knob on it and it came out perfect. I got a lot to learn though with this new machine.



Please share some pictures! We are all excited to see your setup.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats on the acquisition!  Also nice to get a new machine in the shop!

Bruce


----------



## Maplehead (Apr 24, 2020)

macardoso said:


> Please share some pictures! We are all excited to see your setup.


Not much to see.


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 24, 2020)

Nice unit.  you will be very happy with it!


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 24, 2020)

The lathe is nice, but man, that axe is a sweet piece!


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2020)

The Jet looks show-room new.
Congratulations.
-brino


----------

